# River Queen Open Column Launch Engine



## capjak (Mar 4, 2010)

I just completed this engine and it runs! It is built from plans that were published by the Edelstaal Technical Institute in 1972. I downloaded them quite a while ago but I don't remember the source. Based on the information in the booklet that came with them, this was a kit that was marketed to owners of Unimats. It has a 1/2 inch bore and a 5/8 inch stroke. So far I have been able to run it on 20 pounds of air pressure. All of the machining was done on a Smithy 3in1 machine. With the exception of the 3/16 CRS rod used for the columns and crankshaft and the brass tubing, all of the other materials were pieces of scrap of dubious parentage. The only real problem that I had was when I broke a tap in the final hole in the cylinder. I annealed the brass pipe and then bent it in a jig that I made out of wood. All in all, it was a fun project. I will post some pictures of the work while it was in progress and a video as soon as I learn more about how to use Photobucket and my camera.

I spend about two hours a day on this board and Madmodder and read all of the posts. I can't thank the people enough who have given their time and energy to these sites. I have learned so much. I feel both inspired and intimidated by the projects that I have seen. These are the best sources of information that I have found.

Thanks to all,

Jack


----------



## rake60 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations Jack!

Great looking build! Thm:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice one Jack. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats, looks good! :bow:


----------



## ironman (Mar 4, 2010)

Good looking engine. Good work.  Have fun. ironman


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool engine Jack. Nice build. :bow: Different from most I've seen. What kind of valve action does it have? Can't wait for the video.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice jack. I want to build one of those as well one of many pending projects.
Tin


----------



## 4156df (Mar 4, 2010)

Great job, Jack.

Please explain how you were able to get the brass tubing screwed into the valve body and cylinder simultaneously. I broke quite a few tubes before I gave up and used a splice connection.

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## slick95 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great looking engine Jack

Congrats :bow:

Jeff


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 4, 2010)

Great looking build. I remember that engine from when I had my Unimat.
gbritnell


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice little engine Jack. I just love the looks of that thing! Well done!


----------



## steamboatmodel (Mar 5, 2010)

It looks great. 
I Knew I had seen the plans somewhere, so I first looked at john-tom and there it was on page three of the steam engine plans.

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RiverQueenEngine/RiverQueenPlansInstruction.pdf
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done Jack...is there going to be a launch to go with it?

Bill


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought this looked somewhat familiar.

LMS sells a materials kit for this engine.

http://lmscnc.com/3135


----------

